# Thinking about living in Manchester



## horcruxe333 (May 27, 2013)

Hi everybody,
My name is Ronald, I am a french black guy, I am currently studying english studies at La Sorbonne in Paris and I would like to remove to the UK as soon as I am done with my degree.

I would like to know if it is easy to communicate with people even though my accent is not perfect, I mean I understand everything when people speak and when it is written english by I am afraid people won't understand me at first.

Thanks in advance for your comments,

Regards,

Ron


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 27, 2013)

Hi Ron.

There are so many different regional accents around Britain we can't understand each other half the time. I don't think you'll have a problem


----------



## horcruxe333 (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, I only have been to London and Plymouth for now but I was with french people so it was not really a proper experience.


----------



## Greebo (May 27, 2013)

horcruxe333 said:


> Thanks for your reply, I only have been to London and Plymouth for now but I was with french people so it was not really a proper experience.


 
You'll probably be alright.  People in the UK are very willing to try to understand others in spite of whichever accent they have.


----------



## horcruxe333 (May 27, 2013)

I hope so, I guess I have this terrible parisian accent. ^^


----------



## The Boy (May 28, 2013)

You'll be fine.  If you were from Marseille it might be a different story.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2013)

Greebo said:


> You'll probably be alright. People in the UK are very willing to try to understand others in spite of whichever accent they have.


 
I agree.  Manchester is a very diverse place so you'll hear tons of different accents and languages, so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 13, 2013)

horcruxe333 said:


> Hi everybody,
> My name is Ronald, I am a french black guy, I am currently studying english studies at La Sorbonne in Paris and I would like to remove to the UK as soon as I am done with my degree.
> 
> I would like to know if it is easy to communicate with people even though my accent is not perfect, I mean I understand everything when people speak and when it is written english by I am afraid people won't understand me at first.
> ...


 
Not being funny but I agree with your plan to move to a bigger city, as a black person. Sorry but our provinces are full of shite at the best of times. Birmingham is a lot cheaper than Mancs, mind.


----------



## timeforanother (Jul 9, 2013)

I live in Manchester. You will be fine.  It is quite a diverse city, and a French accent probably will make you seem good-exotic. I had a French friend who got a lot of attention - like an English accent might in  USA. Being black isn't strange here, and we have black sporting and music heros who are seen as our own. As a whitey myself (although jew-ish) take this with a bit of distance. You  communicate well so I think you will fit right in. Not understanding the local slang while you get the hang of it will probably seem charming with a French accent.

More seriously, there is an established black community who came over from the *Caribbean* islands,  Manchester has a big mix of people. If you travel to one of the satellite towns there seem to be bigger problems for Pakistani or Bangladeshi immigrants, but it is still generally thought bad play - things are a lot better that 30 years ago.

But like I say, I look like I am (fairly) indigenous (only: slightly better at tanning with a nose that isn't strictly Anglo-Saxon).


----------

